# 1:48 "Big Gemini" Now Available from Fantastic Plastic



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

McDonnell Douglas' "Big Gemini" transport spacecraft is now available in the Fantastic Plastic Virtual Museum Store: 

http://fantastic-plastic.com/BigGeminiCatalogPage.htm 

This meticulously detailed 1:48 kit was mastered by Paul Roberts based on extensive documentation, and cast by BLAP! Models. Decals are by JBOT. 

The kit has 43 pieces and builds up into a finished model about 10 inches long. That's about the same size as the old Revell 1:24 standard Gemini model from the 1960s. The price is $90.00 plus shipping. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Pretty neat, I like the Gemini/Apollo concept stuff. Too bad not much is around any more. I miss some of those old library books.

I don't care that they had it all figured out, the hatch through the heat shield always seemed wrong.

What did you use for research? The reason I ask is I thought the Air Force service module was of a smaller diameter to be launched on a Titan derivative. While the NASA version would be launched from a Saturn derivative. Looks like you have Air Force markings on a NASA vehicle.

Or, are there other versions to come?


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

cozmo said:


> Pretty neat, I like the Gemini/Apollo concept stuff. Too bad not much is around any more. I miss some of those old library books.
> 
> I don't care that they had it all figured out, the hatch through the heat shield always seemed wrong.
> 
> ...


Paul Roberts did all the research as well as the pattern, so I can't speak to your question. No, no other versions coming. Thing one took three years to complete as it was!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That is abusolutely beautiful!


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

More on "Big G".

http://www.astronautix.com/craft/bigemini.htm

After looking at these diagrams, I am wondering how they could build a pressurized tunnel through the heat shield of the main capsule. Even though it would have a sealable hatch, it seems the integrity of the heat shield would be compromised.


----------

